# This is worse than uber!



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Head Directly to Your Passenger's Pickup Spot

It looks like you've had a few passenger cancellations lately, especially after you don't drive directly to them after accepting their ride. As a friendly reminder, you should drive directly to the pickup location. It's frustrating for passengers when they don't see your car making progress toward them in the Lyft app, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride.

Aim to provide an excellent experience for every passenger, which includes a speedy arrival. Learn more about giving the perfect Lyft ride.

Thanks,
The Lyft Team


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Head Directly to Your Passenger's Pickup Spot
> 
> It looks like you've had a few passenger cancellations lately, especially after you don't drive directly to them after accepting their ride. As a friendly reminder, you should drive directly to the pickup location. It's frustrating for passengers when they don't see your car making progress toward them in the Lyft app, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride.
> 
> ...


Its frustrating to drivers when they see money flowing away from their bank accounts.
A friendly reminder to Lyft.
Pay your drivers !
Drivers do not like to see money flowing away from them while they toil and slave for Lyft.
Increase pay means increase performance !


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

That's ridiculous!
Even uber doesn't bully driver for passenger cancellations!
If pax don't cancel a 10 mile pick up, he/she is just an @$$hole trying to exploit drivers!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Increase pay means increase performance !


This goes double for Uber.



uberpa said:


> Even uber doesn't bully driver for passenger cancellations!


Oh *yes* it _*does*_.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If they start pulling that on me I'll just use the old "force quit the app then go to airplane mode" trick which I tested and does seem to work. Those rides don't show up at all on my history.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> That's ridiculous!
> Even uber doesn't bully driver for passenger cancellations!
> If pax don't cancel a 10 mile pick up, he/she is just an @$$hole trying to exploit drivers!


There are different classes of pax cancels... The ratio of them for "not heading towards me" made Lyft flag you for suspected guarantee hour / acceptance farming....which sounds about right, non?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> There are different classes of pax cancels... The ratio of them for "not heading towards me" made Lyft flag you for suspected guarantee hour / acceptance farming....which sounds about right, non?


We have to game the system to be profitable under the current rates.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

True. I'm going to game the system until Lyft cuts me off, at which point I'll delete the app and move on with my life. I'd never drive for Lyft at normal rates.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Am I reading this wrong? Sounds to me like they are saying once you hit accept,start making your way to pax instead of cancelling. They're probably tracking that you accept but don't start heading over. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

He wants it to be not just gaming, but easy mode gaming... That's all


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Firstime said:


> Am I reading this wrong? Sounds to me like they are saying once you hit accept,start making your way to pax instead of cancelling. They're probably tracking that you accept but don't start heading over. What's wrong with that?


He's gaming the acceptance rate. Takes the request then just sits there waiting for pax to cancel. It's a dick move.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> He's gaming the acceptance rate. Takes the request then just sits there waiting for pax to cancel. It's a &%[email protected]!* move.


You be a good boy and pick up those 20 mins pings. What a smart move!
I ain't doing it!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> He's gaming the acceptance rate. Takes the request then just sits there waiting for pax to cancel. It's a &%[email protected]!* move.


Total pee pee move......if you arent going to accept pings, dont have the app turned on


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> He's gaming the acceptance rate. Takes the request then just sits there waiting for pax to cancel. It's a &%[email protected]!* move.


Must be the end of the world... I agree w/ Barry!

It's a dirty move that salts the earth for the rest of us

It's teaching pax behaviours that get us cancelled on when we go online hanging in the garage and catch a cancel while backing the car out the driveway, or when staging in a parking lot and need to maneuver out carefully / held up by some broad with two carts three toddlers and a dog / etc.

....and it also turns customers off Lyft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> You be a good boy and pick up those 20 mins pings. What a smart move!
> I ain't doing it!


freakin text em... Or cancel and get support to un-count it.

Only ever sit on pings from known offenders that chronically cancel on you if you DO drive to em


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> F
> 
> freakin text em... Or cancel and get support to un-count it.


Never text. You can do whatever you want in person or on the phone. But never text!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> You be a good boy and pick up those 20 mins pings. What a smart move!
> I ain't doing it!


Did I say you had to drive 20 minutes? No. I said you're gaming acceptance rate. Don't want the ride, don't take the ping. Getting so many 20 minute pings that you get an email warning you about gaming the system? Maybe you should be online in a different area.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Never text. You can do whatever you want in person or on the phone. But never text!


I've texted pax plenty of times when I'm distant. You make it sound like customer service and you're in the clear. "Hi this is Barry, your Lyft driver. I accepted your request which said you were 10 minutes away, but when I entered your destination into the GPS it shows you're actually 20 minutes away. If you'd like to cancel and try for a closer driver, you may do so within the next 4 minutes without being charged."

Often times they've canceled before I can even get into my messaging app and select the preloaded text and hit send. 99% of the time they cancel after I send the text (and sometimes they even reply saying "yeah, sorry, I can't wait that long". If they don't cancel, I'll go to them. During the ride I'll explain I made an exception but that they should be aware most drivers won't travel more than 10 minutes because we don't get paid anything when a pax isn't in the car. Most of the time they thank me for the heads up and give me a big tip. Mind you, my going that far and giving that ride happens MAYBE once a week. Because I choose to drive only in the busiest areas.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Total pee pee move......if you arent going to accept pings, dont have the app turned on


Even uber clearly announced drivers can choose to accept pings or not without being deactivated!
Who are you? New CEO who's gonna void the new policy?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Even uber clearly announced drivers can choose to accept pings or not without being deactivated!
> Who are you? New CEO who's gonna void the new policy?


No...I am someone who isnt a pee pee head like you and actually commits to doing the job when I decide I want to do it. Drivers like you make the good drivers look bad. . and you kill my tips....so knock it off


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Even uber clearly announced drivers can choose to accept pings or not without being deactivated!
> Who are you? New CEO who's gonna void the new policy?


Correct. But you're accepting the ping and sitting there. That's not ignoring the request and it's not even canceling the request. You're telling the rider you're willing to give them a ride and then you just sit there twiddling your thumbs.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Correct. But you're accepting the ping and sitting there. That's not ignoring the request and it's not even canceling the request. You're telling the rider you're willing to give them a ride and then you just sit there twiddling your thumbs.


I only do it with long distance pickups. And I always call pax to cancel.
If pax don't do it, I'd like to use them to hold the hour for me to get the guarantee. Meantime, i do uber surge trips if there's any.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> No...I am someone who isnt a pee pee head like you and actually commits to doing the job when I decide I want to do it. Drivers like you make the good drivers look bad. . and you kill my tips....so knock it off


You f kidding me! I kill your tips! That's the most stupid accusation I ever heard!
Btw, I seldom got tips in app, I got $5 to $20 cash tips instead.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Why is a grown man saying 'pee pee'?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Why is a grown man saying 'pee pee'?


Because he thinks with his little head all the time.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I only do it with long distance pickups. And I always call pax to cancel.
> If pax don't do it, I'd like to use them to hold the hour for me to get the guarantee. Meantime, i do uber surge trips if there's any.


Again, you're gaming the system and are getting caught. Keep it up. Then you have the audacity to act surprised and annoyed that Lyft called you out. It doesn't matter if you're only doing it with long distance pings. You accepted the request, you should be willing to take it. Period. If you have no intention of fulfilling the request, ignore it. Period.


lyft_audi said:


> Why is a grown man saying 'pee pee'?


If I had to guess, I'd say he realized he can't say anything more harsh since my "d-i-c-k move" was filtered by the forum.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Again, you're gaming the system and are getting caught. Keep it up. Then you have the audacity to act surprised and annoyed that Lyft called you out. It doesn't matter if you're only doing it with long distance pings. You accepted the request, you should be willing to take it. Period. If you have no intention of fulfilling the request, ignore it. Period.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say he realized he can't say anything more harsh since my "d-i-c-k move" was filtered by the forum.


You are such a star employee of lyft.
I don't know if Boston market is that good as you claimed. So I don't judge you. I'll leave it to Boston drivers.
But if it was me spending so much time on the forum, I don't think I can make as much as you made even in Boston.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL, I drive 3 days a week 36 hours. Checking alerts on a forum takes maybe 5 minutes. Responding maybe another 5 for each reply. Even if I am driving we all have downtime and most drivers fill that with net surfing.

I love how you have no solid argument for pulling this crap so you just keep trying to deflect. You know full well what you're doing is a crappy thing to do.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> LOL, I drive 3 days a week 36 hours. Checking alerts on a forum takes maybe 5 minutes. Responding maybe another 5 for each reply. Even if I am driving we all have downtime and most drivers fill that with net surfing.
> 
> I love how you have no solid argument for pulling this crap so you just keep trying to deflect. You know full well what you're doing is a crappy thing to do.


I don't need to argue! I operate the way I'm profitable driving. I ain't operating at a loss even for a single trip.
Decent pax cancel immediately when they see the driver is 20 mins away. And I ain't giving no rides to those @$$holes who try to exploit drivers with a 10 mile pick up.
Btw, I don't need to game the acceptance rate as I can keep it 100% if I want.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Never text. You can do whatever you want in person or on the phone. But never text!


And why not? Cause they can screenshot em or Lyft can read em even without that? Well just so happens I ain't doing nothing against lyft procedures lol

Also, I don't like talking to angry people, and cannot hear anything on the phone half the time if I do - which just makes em the angrier.... Being hard-ish of hearing is NOT a PC disability on people's eyes, and they WILL get righteously furious at you for telling them you've got no clue what they are saying unless they speak up & into the phone


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Someone here predicted the deactivation of my accounts when I posted this a couple of months ago. And I'm still sound and safe on both platforms.
I simply told them to operate the way they are profitable. Nothing you do can be more crappier than uber/lyft!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> I don't need to argue! I operate the way I'm profitable driving. I ain't operating at a loss even for a single trip.
> Decent pax cancel immediately when they see the driver is 20 mins away. And I ain't giving no rides to those @$$holes who try to exploit drivers with a 10 mile pick up.
> Btw, I don't need to game the acceptance rate as I can keep it 100% if I want.


It ain't all bad....sometimes the 10-20 mins are taking you towards your area or wherever you wanted to end up...or are lucrative long hauls at decent PT.... I've done a few 15 min pickups in the wee hours of AM, to then drive them 15-20 mi on cruise control 75mph - and gotten $40+ out of that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> View attachment 37208
> 
> Someone here predicted the deactivation of my accounts when I posted this a couple of months ago. And I'm still sound and safe on both platforms.
> I simply told them to operate the way they are profitable. Nothing you do can be more crappier than uber/lyft!


Holy Fbomb ... How many pings are you getting per hour?! Or are you trying to poach select on a select/uberX/pool "vehicle" setting,and probably solely during lyft guarantees?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberpa said:


> That's ridiculous!
> Even uber doesn't bully driver for passenger cancellations!
> If pax don't cancel a 10 mile pick up, he/she is just an @$$hole trying to exploit drivers!


Oh.. they do. Just got a bully text and email minutes ago.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> And why not? Cause they can screenshot em or Lyft can read em even without that? Well just so happens I ain't doing nothing against lyft procedures lol
> 
> Also, I don't like talking to angry people, and cannot hear anything on the phone half the time if I do - which just makes em the angrier.... Being hard-ish of hearing is NOT a PC disability on people's eyes, and they WILL get righteously furious at you for telling them you've got no clue what they are saying unless they speak up & into the phone


4 girls and 2 boys tried to get in my car upon my arrival the other day. So I kicked them out and swore at them for 5 mins and then cancel with $5. No evidence no matter what they claimed to lyft.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Holy Fbomb ... How many pings are you getting per hour?! Or are you trying to poach select on a select/uberX/pool "vehicle" setting,and probably solely during lyft guarantees?


I was sitting at home and learning which area and what time has most pings at that time.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> View attachment 37208
> 
> Someone here predicted the deactivation of my accounts when I posted this a couple of months ago. And I'm still sound and safe on both platforms.
> I simply told them to operate the way they are profitable. Nothing you do can be more crappier than uber/lyft!


Don't worry, you'll be done eventually. You clearly lack the critical thinking skills to read between the lines.

1) Nobody (in this thread) said you'd be deactivated because of low acceptance rate. That is true because of the Uber lawsuit. It also means that you don't have to (AND SHOULDN'T) accept pings you don't want. You're accepting them because you're scamming Lyft bonuses. Plain and simple. You want to be paid for not doing work.

2) They've just warned you. What do you think happens next? Another warning? Good luck with being profitable when you're permanently deactivated. And then you'll be back here crying about how unfair it is like the other schmucks that got justifiably deactivated.

3) You have zero work ethic. "...try to exploit drivers with a 10mile pick up..." Give me a break. You aren't a victim. Most riders have NO idea what and how we're paid. Most drivers don't even realize their real costs, but you expect riders to understand our costs and that driving X amount of minutes can be unprofitable. Yeah. Ok. This is an especially stupid comment when you consider that for decades most taxis took 20 minutes to an hour to arrive after being called. But a rider sees a 15 minute ETA in an app and the driver accepts that job only to ignore the rider, but the rider is the a$$hole....ok buddy.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Why is a grown man saying 'pee pee'?


Because the d word is censored doofus


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Don't worry, you'll be done eventually. You clearly lack the critical thinking skills to read between the lines.
> 
> 1) Nobody (in this thread) said you'd be deactivated because of low acceptance rate. That is true because of the Uber lawsuit. It also means that you don't have to (AND SHOULDN'T) accept pings you don't want. You're accepting them because you're scamming Lyft bonuses. Plain and simple. You want to be paid for not doing work.
> 
> ...


It seems you get irritated so easily. I doubt you'd be a good driver in the real world. 
First, it was posted a couple months ago. Most drivers thought they would be deactivated for low acceptance rate. I told them no need to worry with my own uber experience.
Second, I don't care if lyft deactivates me. It ain't profitable without the guarantees at least in my market. I'll delete the app myself when the guarantees are over.
Third, as a rider, you pay 6 bucks for a minimum fare when the driver takes over 10 miles to fulfill your request. You don't know the driver is losing money on your trip?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Don't worry, you'll be done eventually. You clearly lack the critical thinking skills to read between the lines.
> 
> 1) Nobody (in this thread) said you'd be deactivated because of low acceptance rate. That is true because of the Uber lawsuit. It also means that you don't have to (AND SHOULDN'T) accept pings you don't want. You're accepting them because you're scamming Lyft bonuses. Plain and simple. You want to be paid for not doing work.
> 
> ...


Private pax paid me $200 cash for a 10 mile trip to the airport.
Why? He understood that I needed to drive around 40 miles to pick him up at 5 am and my car is big enough to hold all his luggages.
And the most important thing is he knows I'm reliable. He doesn't need to worry about nothing once I agree to pick him up every time.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I am not irritated. I am just going to re-state the facts every time you dodge them and try to make an alternate point.

Facts:

1) You're scamming Lyft out of bonus money because you FEEL it isn't profitable. (If you had facts to the alternative, you'd share them)

2) You don't need to accept the requests you don't want, EXCEPT when you want to scam the company paying you a bonus which they've offered in exchange for providing reliable service.

3) Citing one rider willing to pay you off app is entirely different than assuming all riders know exactly what your time is worth, that you're not being paid to travel to them, etc. How many people do you think know that most cabbies lease their cab and pay a chunk of their fares to the cab owner? Or have to fuel it themselves? Or have to return it in clean condition (supposedly)? Your assumptions are ridiculous.

4) "Real World"? I'm not playing Twisted Metal or The Sims here. I do this for money, and I earn much more od it than you do WITHOUT gaming the system designed to promote ridership and keep earnings high for ALL of us.

5) As was said earlier in this post, your dirty play is tarnishing all of us. Lowering our tips, getting us cancelled on more often, and losing us business by creating negative rider experiences. If you can't figure out how to be profitable AND keep your ethics, then you should just delete now and move on.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

"Don't worry, you'll be done eventually. You clearly lack the critical thinking skills to read between the lines."

This is not an irritated response!
I don't assault you even I'm not sure you are a real driver or lyft employee. You know we have them here, don't you?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Believe me when I tell you Lyft employees have no time to scam anonymous message boards looking for misinformed, delusional drivers.

I stand by my statement about your critical thinking skills. It comes from several sources throughout this thread and has nothing to do with irritation. Your poor sentence structure, screwed up clichés, inability to follow the discussion but instead try to side-step every point made by redirecting to something else (just like this last comment of yours is doing now) and most importantly, the fact you came here to complain about Lyft warning you to stop accepting pings you don't want AND YOU ACTING ALL INDIGNANT. Like "how dare they!" Yes, how dare they actually expect you to give rides when they are paying you a bonus based on accepting rides. Oh man, the humanity!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Believe me when I tell you Lyft employees have no time to scam anonymous message boards looking for misinformed, delusional drivers.
> 
> I stand by my statement about your critical thinking skills. It comes from several sources throughout this thread and has nothing to do with irritation. Your poor sentence structure, screwed up clichés, inability to follow the discussion but instead try to side-step every point made by redirecting to something else (just like this last comment of yours is doing now) and most importantly, the fact you came here to complain about Lyft warning you to stop accepting pings you don't want AND YOU ACTING ALL INDIGNANT. Like "how dare they!" Yes, how dare they actually expect you to give rides when they are paying you a bonus based on accepting rides. Oh man, the humanity!


You say lyft employees are too good to browse the forum? That's ridiculous! Ignorant!
Neither uber nor lyft is a decent employer! Every single driver knows that.
They are simply pimps!
So please stop pretending to be a lyft saint, just admit where you are at if you were a real driver.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

See? More distraction/avoidance and poor reading comprehension. I said they have NO TIME. Not to mention they deal with disgruntled driver support all day, so you really think they want to spend their spare time seeking out forums drivers post anonymously on? This is another reason I believe your critical thinking ability is diminished. You seem to lack common sense. 

As far as my status as a driver, not an employee:

1) They don't have part time positions. I am online 35-50 hours a week. So unless you think I'm really working 90+hours a week between driving and corporate job, then again, I say your ability to think critically is impaired. Especially when you consider I post during all hours of the day and night. 

2) "But how do we know you're really a driver?!" I've posted several dozen pay summaries, spreadsheets, and tax info from my account. MA drivers have messaged me through the forum to meet up in person to get help, which I've agreed to. 

3) The corporate team in Boston regularly holds "office hours/mentor events" in the function rooms of area hotels. During these sessions, there is a presentation with pictures and names of the 4 office staff and the two managers. I'm not on there. It would be pretty easy for anyone who happened to attend one of those to "out me" as an employee. And if that isn't good enough, any boston area driver could attend the Thursday meetups. I'm almost always there for lunch as I drive long hours on Thursdays. 

Now will you admit this whole topic is ludicrous and you're just trying to find excuses and accolades for your unethical behavior? Or just drop it, since we all know that is what you're doing.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> See? More distraction/avoidance and poor reading comprehension. I said they have NO TIME. Not to mention they deal with disgruntled driver support all day, so you really think they want to spend their spare time seeking out forums drivers post anonymously on? This is another reason I believe your critical thinking ability is diminished. You seem to lack common sense.
> 
> As far as my status as a driver, not an employee:
> 
> ...


What do you think your position is at in the uber/lyft world?
Admit it! Don't try to blind yourself as an ostrich!
I simply tell the truth as it may sound ugly.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Unethical?
Is lyft ethical claiming itself as a technology company?
Is lyft ethical operating illegally in the city and airport?
Is lyft ethical hiding pt with the pings?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> See? More distraction/avoidance and poor reading comprehension. I said they have NO TIME. Not to mention they deal with disgruntled driver support all day, so you really think they want to spend their spare time seeking out forums drivers post anonymously on? This is another reason I believe your critical thinking ability is diminished. You seem to lack common sense.
> 
> As far as my status as a driver, not an employee:
> 
> ...


Lyft has dedicated employees watching forums like this. That's common sense!
Who's ludicrous and ignorant?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SMH, keep on believing that. Have fun on your yearly vacation to Area 51.

Yet again, no answer to any previous facts.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> SMH, keep on believing that. Have fun on your yearly vacation to Area 51.
> 
> Yet again, no answer to any previous facts.


Have you answered any questions above?
Don't be a coward attacking drivers who simply stated the truth here in the virtual world. Swear at @$$holes pax in real life like I did. Teach them no more than four pax allowed with $5! Etc.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have too much self respect to lower myself to the level you've fallen.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I have too much self respect to lower myself to the level level you've fallen.


I never attack nobody in the virtual world like you did. It's cowardliness.
You are cheating yourself like an ostrich!
No more wasting time with you low level man.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Have you answered any questions above?


When you reply 3 times in a row, tapping the alert only brings me to your latest reply. You clearly know as much about online forums as you do about driving and ethics.



uberpa said:


> What do you think your position is at in the uber/lyft world?
> Admit it! Don't try to blind yourself as an ostrich!
> I simply tell the truth as it may sound ugly.


This makes no sense. I'm a driver who receives requests through Lyft. That's the bottom line.



uberpa said:


> Unethical?
> Is lyft ethical claiming itself as a technology company?
> Is lyft ethical operating illegally in the city and airport?
> Is lyft ethical hiding pt with the pings?


It is rude to answer questions with questions, but since you clearly have no intention of addressing the points I've made, I'll respond to this.

Lyft is a tech company. If you cannot understand the benefit of semantics and legal definitions, then it is a good thing you're "digging ditches".

Operating in cities/airports isn't illegal if there isn't a law specifically against it. This is why it has taken time to setup agreements/new legislation within those areas. Because the business model (admittedly very similar to traditional transportation, but not the same) isn't defined the same as traditional livery. Also, if any driver had bothered to read their contract rather than just tapping "accept" like a monkey looking for its next treat, they would see the DRIVERS are the ones responsible for learning and following local regulations for transporting passengers.

It isn't hiding PT, it is shown at the end of the ride and on your payment statement. There is no ethical or contractual obligation to show drivers whether there is additional pricing or not. You're promised the base rates and are expected to give any ride you accept. If drivers didn't fraudulently inflate PT by ignoring requests until it hit their magic number or using fake accounts to drive PT up, it wouldn't be a problem to show the PT on acceptance. Drivers like YOU are the ones that made that necessary. And the fraud you continue to commit will only cost us more.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Because the d word is censored doofus


Oooohhh... You said doofus...

I'm telling on you!

Word Censorship is lame...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow these threads get personal fast!

I agree with the person who says he doesn't care if Lyft cans him. I don't make enough to make this "job" worthwhile unless I game the system a little.

Having said that, I send a text msg to rides saying they're better off canceling due to whatever. Given that Lyft itself recommends this approach I don't think it'll have a problem.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft is his God.
He's either stupid or just a low level lyft PR.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Lyft is his God.
> He's either stupid or just a low level lyft PR.


Says the guy that can't answer one simple question, form a complete sentence, or tell right from wrong.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Wow these threads get personal fast!
> 
> I agree with the person who says he doesn't care if Lyft cans him. I don't make enough to make this "job" worthwhile unless I game the system a little.
> 
> Having said that, I send a text msg to rides saying they're better off canceling due to whatever. Given that Lyft itself recommends this approach I don't think it'll have a problem.


"I can't afford a porche at these prices! I'll just steal one..."


----------

